# Crosscut and Dual Miter sleds



## ptofimpact (Apr 29, 2013)

Made a Crosscut sled following WoodWhisperer's you tube video, and came up with my own miter sled to handle both types, I realize the miter sled cannot handle large projects, however, my use will be for smaller pieces of wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The sled you made to miter with looking at the bottom picture if you would cut the piece on the front off on the end you would be able to miter longer pieces of molding. The way it is now you are restricted to the foot or so between the blade and the piece on the front. Most of the time when you miter with a sled it is to make inside miters inside of outside like the one you have. I made mine with two boards on a angle on each side of the blade. Visually it looks like a V. On the one on the left I use to trim the end of the molding off and then I switch it to the one on the right which has a tape measure and stop on it to cut it to length. That way I can make multiple lengths of molding all alike.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" I realize the miter sled cannot handle large projects,"

Are you making this as a general statement or only in relation to the sled that you built?

In general sleds CAN handle larger objects.

George


----------



## ptofimpact (Apr 29, 2013)

GeorgeC, was just referring to the sled I built, my first sleds for a tablesaw.


----------



## kenny_ (Feb 28, 2014)

One thing you might run into is if the miter isn't exactly at 45 degrees, when you cut two pieces and try to join them together across large distances, then 0.1 degree difference could give you a problem. Take a look at Steve Ramsey's (WWMM) video on his miter sled for an example of what Steve Neul was talking about. 




 If you miter one piece on each side, you will end up with something that is pretty close to 90.


----------

